# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Не работает сквозная авторизация через WEB

## ZloyKult

Всем КУ! Столкнулся с такой проблемой: Поднят сервер 1С на Centos. Настроил сквозную авторизацию ОС. Пользователи тонких и толстых клиентов авторизуются без проблем, без ввода пароля. А вот через WEB такой вариант не проходит. Базу опубликовал, используя Apache 2.4. Прикрутил модуль mod_auth_kerb согласно этому мануалу: https://its.1c.ru/db/v838doc#bookmark:adm:TI000000063
При обращении к серверу 1с по web ошибка "Internal Server Error"
Лог апача:
[auth_kerb:error] [pid 22910] [client 192.168.32.102:44043] gss_acquire_cred() failed: Unspecified GSS failure.  Minor code may provide more information (, No key table entry found for HTTP/srv1c01.domain.pri@DOMAIN.PRI)
Упорное гугление результатов не дало. Подскажите куда копать или киньте толковый мануал по поводу реализации этой темы.

----------

